# ناظور القناة الهضمية - Esophageal Gastroduodenum Scope



## حسنين علي موسى (18 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الزملاء الأعزاء ... الملف المرفق يتضمن العديد من المعلومات والمرتسمات التوضيحية المتعلقة بجهاز الناظور الطبي المستخدم لفحص أجزاء القناة الهضمية - Esophageal Gastroduodenum Scope .. من حيث مبدأ العمل ، المكونات والأجزاء الرئيسة بالإضافة إلى أهم الأعطال الشائعة وكيفية إصلاحها Typical Faults and Troubleshooting .. مع طرق الصيانة العامة لهذا الجهاز Maintenance ... 

وهنا لابد لي من الإشارة إلى ان هذا الملف من إعداد مجموعة من طالبات قسم الهندسة الطبيــــة في كلية الهندســــة - جامعة النهريــــن في بغــــــداد ... أتمنى أن يقدم هذا الملف الفائدة العلمية القيمة والإجابة الشافية لإستفسارات جميع المهتمين بجهاز الناظور الطبي بشكل عام .. وناظور القناة الهضمية بشكل خاص ... والله ولي التوفيــــــــــــــــــــــق ...

السلام عليكم .............. :84: 

م. حــســـــــــــــــــــــنـيـن العــــــــــراقــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## عبد السلان (18 يناير 2008)

thank you so much


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 يناير 2008)

الأخ م/ حسنين .

دائما تأتينا بالجديد والمفيد .

تسلم لنا ودمتة ذخرا لنا .

الموضوع رائع وتسلم لعطاءك .

البغدادي


----------



## Ebaa Issam Abood (20 يناير 2008)

*u very good*

مرحبا مهندس حسنين .. بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات الجيده و الشرح مطروح بطريقه جدا جدا و .. وان شاء الله ابقى اتوصواصل معك على هذه المسيرة المشرفه .
و الان حصلت على شهاده هندسه شبكات و ان شا الله اربطها مع الهندسه الطبيه و اخرج بمحصله جميله جدا و من الله التوفيق
المهندس / ايباء عصام عبود / الامارات العربيه المتحده / دبي .. / الجامعه الامريكيه / دبي


----------



## tigersking007 (21 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك بجد موضوع جميل االف شكر


----------



## sindbad_x (21 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس حسين على المعلومات القيمة ويارب يزيدك اكتر


----------



## محمد الواثق (29 يناير 2008)

تسلموا علي المجهود


----------



## زهرة القمر (1 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الف شكر استاذ حسنين مجهود رائع جدا وجميل 
وهذا شي ليس بغريب عنك
بارك الله فيك ومن ابداع لابداع اكثر يارب
موفق باذن الله تعالى


----------



## سليمان س ر (3 فبراير 2008)

الملف لا يعمل ارجو مراجعة الرابط و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (3 فبراير 2008)

الأخ العزيز .. سليمان .. قمت بمراجعة الرابط وهو يعمل بالشكل الصحيح ... حاول مرة ثانية .. وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله ..


----------



## المسلم84 (3 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## omardj84 (3 مايو 2008)

شكرا كتييير.... والله أكثر دكاترتنا من العراق وفهمانين ومافي منون ... منتمنى كل جديد منك وياريت ترفقلنا شوفي محاضرات هامة تدرس عندكم....


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (3 مايو 2008)

عزيزي عمر ... شكراً جزيلاً على كلماتكم الرقيقة ... والتي زادتني فخراً وإعتزازاً ... وإن شاء الله أكون على قدر ثقتكم الكريمة ... 

ستجد في الرابط التالي ما يفيدك وينفعك من معلومات ومرتسمات عن الموضوع .... 

http://www.fileupyours.com/view/165518/GIT Scope.pdf

بالتوفـيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــق ..............

م. حـــســـــــــــــــنــيــن العـــــراقــــــــــــــــي


----------



## mtc.eng (6 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الرائع وبارك الله في جهودك


----------



## صاحبة الإمتياز (16 يوليو 2008)

دائما انتم في الطليعة 
اخوتي من جامعات العراق 
فلكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## المهندس بلكس (18 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ياخي لبكريم


----------



## رؤى محسن (21 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك الكبير يا استــاذ حسنين الله يو فقــــــــــك.


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (22 أكتوبر 2008)

عاشت اديكم فالفعل بحث مميز


----------



## محمد زيدان القيسي (28 أكتوبر 2008)

الموضوع رائع وتسلم لعطاءك .


----------



## منار يازجي (29 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً زملائي 
تموضوع حاء في وقته
والنصر للعراق


----------



## منار يازجي (29 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً زملائي 
الموضوع جاء في وقته
والنصر للعراق


----------



## الملاك الذهبي (5 نوفمبر 2008)

الشكر الجزيل على هذه المعلومات


----------



## glucose (15 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً أخ حسنين
دائماً مواضيعك مميزة


----------



## عقيل المالكي (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا استاذ حسنين و بارك الله بجهود العراقيين 
م. عقبل
البصرة


----------



## حورية_الحور (8 يناير 2010)

مشكور استاذ حسنين على الملف


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (11 يناير 2010)

مشكور أخي


----------



## therarocky (24 يناير 2010)

مشكوووور أخي الكريم م/ حسنين 
على هذا الملف الرائع 
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## ليدي لين (24 يناير 2010)

ملف رائع جزاهم الله كل خير واشكرك لجهودك


----------



## blackhorse (11 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## biogenious (14 يناير 2011)

ما شاء الله بجد شرح وافى واستفد كتير شكرا على هذة المشاركه


----------



## علاء وديع عثمان (10 فبراير 2011)

الله يعطيكم العافيه اهل العراق الطيبين ومشكور على المعلومه


----------



## eng.rad (9 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ووفقكم لكل خير وان شاء الله مستويات ارقى وارقى ودعواتنا لكم


----------



## محمود المهداوي (9 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## محمدكاريم (17 فبراير 2012)

*100%
مشكور ي صديقي علي المجهود
*​


----------



## 68yokfj5t7 (12 مارس 2012)

Date created : 04/03/2012 Print Comment Send this page,Lunettes De SoleilREUTERS - At least 14 people were killed when two passenger trains collided head-on in southern Poland late on Saturday in one of the country’s worst train crashes in more than 20 years. The two trains carrying an estimated 350 passengers were heading in opposite directions on the same track when they crashed at high speed in a rural area near the town of Szczechociny. At least 54 people were injured. One of the green-and-cream coloured carriages of an intercity train traveling to Warsaw had jack-knifed upwards from the force of the crash. Other cars had derailed and were lying on their sides. “This certainly is the most tragic train catastrophe in our history in many,burberry soldes, many years,louboutin,” said Prime Minister Donald Tusk,air jordan shoes, who arrived at the site of the crash with several other government officials early on Sunday. “At the moment we cannot with full responsibility give the final number of fatalities. We should expect at least 14,ray ban, but we fear this number could rise to 15,” he added. Tusk said it was too early to speculate about the cause of the collision,jordan pas cher, but added that human error could not be excluded. The fate of the two drivers was not immediately known as the authorities were still identifying the dead bodies More than 350 firefighters rushed to the scene,louboutin pas cher, but had to carry their equipment by hand because the trains collided in the middle of a field crossed only by the train tracks. With the aid of a sniffer dog,lunettes rayban, rescue workers continued to search for other victims in the mass of mangled steel,air jordan, where Tusk said they found at least one additional body, most likely dead. “I felt the blow,jordan shoes,” an unnamed survivor told public television. “I hit the person before me. The lights went out. Everything flew. We flew over the compartment like bags. We could hear screams. We prayed.” The injured were transported to nearby hospitals. Among the passangers were several Ukrainians along with French and Spanish citizens,burberry, but none of them were hospitalised. One of the trains had been going from Warsaw from to the town of Krakow and the other from the Polish capital to the town of Przemysl. 相关的主题文章： in this bleak winter in this cold winter night Malaysia and India 03/12/2011


----------



## mop040 (25 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## alaaroi1 (26 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## e.berakdar (26 مارس 2012)

سلمت أيديكم على المجهود الرائع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## tareq altayeb (19 أبريل 2012)

ربنا يكتب اجركم ان شاء الله على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------

